# Billabong sanctuary (Lots of pictures- DUW)



## Kitah (May 30, 2010)

Hey guys, just thought I'd share some of my pics from Billabong sanctuary (Townsville, Qld)- I've made two short visits recently and have taken a few shots I'm rather pleased with  And yes there are quite a few similar shots (namely of the turtles) but I was trying to get more 'stylised' shots... 

Reptiles














































































Other animals


----------



## cactus2u (May 30, 2010)

Some nice pics there. love the birds of prey ones. What type of camera are you using ?


----------



## Kitah (May 30, 2010)

Thanks  I'm using a fuji finepix S1600- still getting used to it from a recent upgrade. I would love a dSLR to play with, but the funds don't permit that at the moment!


----------



## voodoo (May 31, 2010)

wow...Awsome pics.


----------



## dylan-rocks (May 31, 2010)

amazing really good pics u got there


----------



## Wild~Touch (May 31, 2010)

Just love the white dingo on the rock and the eagle, in fact I love them all
Thanks for sharing
Cheers
Sandee


----------



## Shinglegirl (May 31, 2010)

awesome pics.


----------



## Jungle_Freak (May 31, 2010)

WHAT FANTASTIC PHOTOGRAPHY 
The close up of the crocs head is amazing

cheers
Roger


----------



## Kitah (May 31, 2010)

Thanks guys  If anyone ever comes up this way, check Billabong out-not nearly as many reptiles as I would have hoped, but still some nice animals! 

Roger, I don't think I've ever really taken a croc pic before that I've really liked (they always seem to look the same) but that one is currently my desktop wallpaper haha


----------



## Lozza (May 31, 2010)

Awesome shots! 
LOL at all the turt heads poking up - looks cool.


----------



## Kitah (May 31, 2010)

One that I had issues uploading before- a panorama image; again, just playing with the camera  This one actually has a lot of detail as well, but I've compressed it a lot to upload


----------



## morgs202 (May 31, 2010)

Wow! I really love the ones of the turtels! Very nice indeed!!!


----------

